# How do I cook clams?



## Dina (Apr 22, 2011)

I have frozen raw clams.  How long do I steam them for, and how do I prepare them after they are steamed?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 22, 2011)

I never cook clams steamed or fried, or any other way for more than 3 minutes. Any longer, and they will turn into rubber bands!!!

I batter them and deep fry them to serve with Fries and tartar sauce.

I make clam chowder, dropping them raw into simmering milk/cream based soup with diced potatoes and let them simmer for 3 minutes before removing from the heat and serving.

I steam them for 3 minutes, cool slightly and serve on a salad.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Dina, cook in clam broth about 3-4 min add parsley fresh chopped, crushed garlic  to reduced broth clams bordalise...
kadesma


----------



## Claire (Apr 23, 2011)

I have never even seen frozen clams!  If I did, I'd slowly thaw and heat them (some things get tough if you nuke them or heat them too quickly), then olive oil and lots of herbs, over linguini.  Oh, dear, can you tell it's been awhile?  Of course there's always clam chowder!


----------



## Zereh (Apr 23, 2011)

A couple of the local Asian markets carry it in their freezer section. If I didn't have access to such great fresh stuff I would have tried it already. Maybe one of these days I'll grab some and give it a go.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 23, 2011)

They sell frozen mussels in the stores by me. I haven't seen clams yet. I could never get the hang of the thawing/cooking process, but a local tavern does quite well with them. A short drive will get me to a store that sells live ones, so I stick with those. It would be nice to have a couple pouches of the frozen ones on hand though... if I knew how to cook them.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 23, 2011)

frozen clams can be tricky. they might already be tough no matter how easily you thaw them and how quickly they're cooked. are they whole clams? what species? top necks, quahogs, or something in between?

i would consider thawing them, chopping into bits and either make linguini alla vongole, or clam chowder - either manhattan or new england style. 

i prefer a good new england style, but that all depends on the freshness of the cream. otherwise, manhattan is the way to go since anyone can get good canned tomatoes.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 23, 2011)

The only frozen clams I've ever delt with have been fresh little necks that we have precooked. Since clams are often eaten raw, I would make something like a clam sauce for pasta, but only add the clams at the last minute. You can get that "clam" flavor into your sauce with a good quality bottled clam juice. Just an idea.

Craig


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 2, 2011)

Defrost clams, then steam until shell opens. Bon appetite


----------



## CraigC (May 2, 2011)

SadieBaby. said:


> Defrost clams, then steam until shell opens. Bon appetite


 
I believe they are alredy out of the shell and I believe "dead" clams usually won't open.

Craig


----------



## Josie1945 (May 2, 2011)

SadieBaby. said:


> Defrost clams, then steam until shell opens. Bon appetite


 
Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## msmofet (May 2, 2011)

If you freeze LIVE clams don't you kill them? Clams should never be eaten if UNCOOKED and dead? I have only seen frozen COOKED clams - such as casino, stuffed, fried, soups or as an ingredient in other dishes etc.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2011)

The frozen mussels I've seen all come in their shells. Which has me wondering how or why they opened.


----------



## msmofet (May 2, 2011)

pacanis said:


> The frozen mussels I've seen all come in their shells. Which has me wondering how or why they opened.


I worked at a pizzaria and it was my job once a week to take a case of frozen mussels and portion them into tins for service wheather eat in or take out. They were stacked and put in the walk in, when needed sauce was added and heated in the pizza oven for service as a side or over pasta. They have been steamed and shells are just "popped" open hinge still intact and quick frozen. But in transit they sometimes come out of the shell. I had to be sure there was a mussel in each shell. Unopened shells were tossed. Some people got lucky because when I got to the bottom of the case there was always mussels missing shells so some tins got extra stray mussels. LOL


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 3, 2011)

Are those clams pre cooked then frozen?


----------



## msmofet (May 3, 2011)

SadieBaby. said:


> Are those clams pre cooked then frozen?


You can't eat dead clams they can kill you. If you freeze the clam to death it's still dead?
You have never eaten frozen fried clams or casino/baked or stuffed clams? Frozen mushrooms with a seafood filling? Those are ALL pre cooked.


----------



## CraigC (May 3, 2011)

SadieBaby. said:


> Are those clams pre cooked then frozen?


 
To each their own I guess, but we like our steamed then frozen clams. Especially, when we get a 200 count bag because of the price. Way too many to eat at one time. They are frozen in the steaming liquid and used over pasta. 

Craig


----------

